# Rubber Tying Issues



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey guys,

I have tried numerous times so now it's time for me to ask.. I attach my bands to my cattys a la Fish style in his demonstration video for tying Hunters.

However..

After a few shots, one side ALWAYS seems to pop out. What am I doing wrong guys? I do it the exact way Fish recommends in the video. I have no issues when I use string to tie, and am about to resort to that.

Any help?

Thanks


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

make more wraps and do it tighter, pull hard when tying!


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> make more wraps and do it tighter, pull hard when tying!


Thanks harald. It'll help with those 2 nice examples I got in the mail to look at today.. Cheers mate, love em!! You can craft some wood.. Alot of you guys are great woodworkers makes me green with envy.. Lol.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Maybe your tweezers weren't strong enough and didn't pull it all the way through.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Baum has it right. I had trouble with rubber fork attachments slipping, but in my latest efforts I've used much longer strips and wound them more times around the prongs. Works like a charm. In all, I still prefer string (so I can save that precious latex for the bands themselves), but as least I no longer fear slippage when I _do_ tie with latex.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I never have had any problem with bands tied with latex slipping. I use worn out bands and split them to make tie bands. I etretch them very tight when wrapping and tying. If you leave you bands tied for several months with latex, the tie start showing stress and will start to give way though. -- Tex


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Tex is right on with that information because a friend came back to me today after buying a few of my slingshots for him and his kids (over a year and a half ago) and said the bands are starting to work loose at the posts. We took the latex ties off and (as I told him), and there was hardly any stretch left in them. Stretched rubber will loose it's elasticity over time. That's another reason that Slingshot guns with band assemblies locked in a loaded position and held that way for long periods ( as when hunting), just don't have that much velocity when finally fired. I've found that rubber will loose upwards of 5% velocity (depending upon how warm it is out) if held for more then 20 seconds. This will vary upon rubber type,thickness,style but it's a pretty honest estimate. Flatband


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

this is a verry important point! i´ve never had problems with rubber tyings and loosing there elasticity, because i always use my cattys with this tying, but never thougt about this!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

With string, I just form a constrictor knot, slip it over the prong, slip the band underneath it, tighten the knot, and then loop the free ends back around a couple times and finish with a square knot. In other words, there aren't a lot of loops of string around the prong, and I think this is why I initially had slippage when I tried latex. I figured I'd only need to loop it around about the same number of times as the string. Not so, of course. I now wrap the latex around the prong many more times and it holds like crazy. I also made the grooves in my latest board cuts wider and deeper to accomodate these extra windings when I use latex instead of string. I wnet fron using a 5/32" round file to a 1/4" file.


----------



## Matt (Mar 6, 2010)

Pelleteer, Do you have the bands streched when you tie them on with string? I allways thought the bands would slip of, if you tied them on while they were relaxed, since they become thinner when pulled back, so i never tried it. But it would be a really easy band attachment if it works..

And btw, Hi everyone









/Matt


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey, Matt! Welcome.







No, I don't pre-stress the bands when attaching them to the fork, just slip them under the constrictor knot and pull it tight. I do pre-stress the rubber at the pouch, as I think most others also do, but not at the fork. It really is a simple attachment method, and I've never had the slightest slippage of the bands at the fork.


----------



## SnodyKnives (Mar 15, 2010)

Great Thread...


----------



## Matt (Mar 6, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> Hey, Matt! Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Buddy, I think i´ll try this then! I would be much happier using string instead of latex, since I need that for making bands


----------

